# How to tell if a cat is too skinny/when to go to the vet?



## Julz (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey everyone. I have a couple questions, and I hope you can help me out. I apologize in advance, this is going to be a little long but I want to try to get all the information out.
**I posted this in the behavior forum first because that's what I assumed the problem is and realized it would fit better here. Sorry for the confusion!**

I have a pair of fixed boy kitties about 2.5 - 3 years old, Sammy and Alex. They were found together and are the same age so are believed to be brothers though they look completely different. Both are playful and active. Alex is my catpig, he is a bit on the plump side eats his meal right when it's set down. 

Sammy is a grazer. He'll eat just enough to not be hungry (sometimes) and comes back throughout the day to eat. The problem is, if Alex gets hungry again before he comes back, he'll eat it instead. I try to feed them as close to the same time everyday (7am, 5pm, small snack at 10-11pm) but it doesn't phase Sammy. 

Sammy has medium length hair so his size is not as apparent as Alex's. He weighs 7-8 pounds where Alex is closer to 10-11. He seems to be very thin. I've noticed it and my friend who cat sits for me mentioned a couple days ago that he looks scary-skinny. His ribs do seem to have a little fat on them but you can feel them. How can you tell if a cat is too skinny, especially with longer than short-hair hair?

As far as the food goes, I currently have them on half Before Grain Chicken kibble and half Nature's Variety Instinct Rabbit, Venison and Beef (they won't eat any kind of bird in soft food). Sammy has gone on a hunger strike before when I tried to change food so I'm very hesitant to do so. I used to have them on the BG soft food as well but got some of the Instinct on a really good sale and they both stopped touching the BG. Now of course, I have to buy the Instinct at regular price and it's much more than I'd like to spend. I want to keep them on a grain free food and the other options available all seem to be even more expensive than Instinct.
The other big issue is that I work two jobs. I go straight from one at 7:30, am home long enough to change in the early evening and then head out to the next until 11 so I haven't been able to monitor their bathroom usage as much as I would like. I've been finding vomits here and there (maybe once every two to three weeks). The one I found tonight looked different, almost greenish yellow, like bile, with half digested kibble bits in it. 

My BF has offered to pay for a vet visit for them but I'm not sure what that would accomplish as it seems to be behavioral. I don't think it's a blockage and both cats are their lovey, playful, obnoxious selves.

Does anyone have any suggestions as to know when to throw in the towel and go to the vet?
Any other thoughts on what/how to feed them?
Any suggestions would be MUCH appreciated. Sammy is my heart kitty and I'm worried about him being so thin.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

From what you've said, it sounds as if part of the problem is that Alex is eating more than his share.

Going to the vet would probably give you peace of mind but you will probably have to try to find ways to let Sammy have more access to food.

Having said that, some cats are naturally thinner than others.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I agree that a "well baby" check up will give you peace of mind. I would definitely do it, but remember not a lot can be accomplished without a blood sample and work up. If you don't mind paying for that then don't expect much. Be sure and have them thoroughly check the teeth, too. Should be included with the exam but my vet will sometimes do a cursory job rather than a thorough look-see. I always bring a new cat to the vets for a get acquainted check up. That way they have a record of her and I have peace of mind knowing I have adopted a healthy cat.

My Lacey is very skinny, too, but she is happy and healthy. She is a grazer and eats very little at one sitting. Drives me crazy sometimes but I give in and will give her little portions (less than an ounce or so) of food every couple to 3 hours. Yes, she has me trained. You can feel her ribs and backbone but she does have a slight bit of padding on her. It's just the way she is.


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

How big are the cats bone structure-wise? Are they large-framed cats or pretty small? Average size? The "average" cat should weigh 8-10 lbs, but if a cat is small-framed, 7-8 pounds could be fine. My biggest cat right now is 17 lbs and she's definitely overweight. Our largest-framed cat though (who only just turned a year old but is enormous) is already 13 lbs and would look fine and not be considered overweight with 5 more pounds added on. It depends a lot onthe cat.

Also, has he ever been wormed? You can get worm medication over the counter from pet stores, without having to pay for a vet visit if you think that could be a problem. What condition is his coat in? If he has a nice soft and shiny coat, that's a good sign. If his coat is brittle and coarse, that could be a sign of a problem/lack of nutrients and might be worth a vet visit. 

Look at his teeth and gums...are they white (teeth) and pink (gums) or do the gums look red and angry and is there tartar around the base of the teeth? Are any teeth broken that might be causing him pain? Is there a bad smell when he opens his mouth that might indicate an infection?

Another thing I've seen work well for households with different eating styles is automatic feeders...one was set up on the counter (for the skinnier, pickier cat) and the other was on the floor (for the porky boy). That might help to keep their schedules on track without messing up your schedule too badly.


If he's otherwise healthy, you may just need to try shutting him in a room alone to eat so that his porky friend can't have two helpings.


----------



## Julz (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies!
I think you're right, a wellness visit is probably the way to go. Hopefully they'll tell me there's NOT a problem and I can stop worrying.
I would say both cats are average. I expected Sammy to be a little bit bigger as he's a medium hair and I've known them, in my experience, to be bigger cats. My BF likes to tease Alex (calls him Tank) because he's a little pudgy but I feel like they may make each other look more thin/fat respectively when they're standing next to one another.
They were wormed when I adopted them, about two years ago. They are inside cats so I don't know where they would have picked anything up but it's a possibility.
He won't let me look at his gums but his teeth look okay. I did check for bad breath this weekend, in case it was a tooth issue, but it seems normal.
Thank you for the suggestion on the automatic feeder, I'll have to look into it. I'd really like to just get in the habit of being around longer when they're fed so I can pick up what they don't eat after a period of time. Maybe if the food isn't available Sammy will be better about eating it in one sitting. It's just difficult to make that work when I live alone and I'm often running home, changing and running back out again.
Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I really don't think you have anything to worry about. Do the vet visit for your peace of mind. Our Sam was a medium plus frame but was somewhat skinny - always was with us. He was all fur so he looked huge, but underneath you could feel his ribs but he was always happy and healthy. I never worried about it.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

My aunt had a situation like this with her two cats, one was overweight and the other was skinny, and a grazer like yours. They both seemed happy and their regular selves, and since my aunt never did portion feedings, or feedings in seperate rooms (which I would suggest) that ended up just being how things were. The overweight one lived to be just shy of 16, the skinny one lived to be 17.


----------

